# Substrate



## c.dobbs1997 (Jul 3, 2017)

Hey was wondering how often I should change out the substrate? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tony Stark (Jul 3, 2017)

Hey mate what type of substrate are you using? What type/size of tank? What species is in the tank? Etc


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## danyjv (Jul 3, 2017)

I use kitty litter . I spot clean daily and full change roughly every 6 weeks. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bl69aze (Jul 3, 2017)

It depends on size of enclosure really, my 110x90x60 I'll do a spot clean daily + a mist and I'll do a full change over of substrate + clean the items every 2months

I use "kritter krumble" costs 14$ per 2 full changes!

With a. Small enclosure/hatchling tub you could get away with a weekly change or fortnight using paper

Edit: as Paul said if it looks like it needs a clean.. it will need a clean..


----------



## Pauls_Pythons (Jul 3, 2017)

When its dirty


----------



## kittycat17 (Jul 4, 2017)

When I get around to it? Lol I spot check with mulch and do a full on clean out less often 

Paper towel in hatchie tubs I do every 1-2 weeks


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

